# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Is there a doctor in the house?

## dedic8ed1

Which lower back injuries would not be helped by physical therapy?

----------


## Doc.Sust

kind of a broad queston there, certain herniations are helped with therapy and consevative care. some herniations that are more severe may require surgery instead of pt. congenital anomalies and metabolic disorders and bone pathologies cannot be helped with therapy

----------

